# رفقا ..برفيق العمر



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

رفقا ..برفيق العمر



العلاقة الزوجية علاقة تتفرد بسمات قد لا توجد في أي رابط من الممكن أن يجمع أي اثنين



وأجمل تلك السمات المودة والمحبة والرفق.



أختي الحبيبة



أيتها الزوجة والرفيقة والسكن



يامن وهبها الله هذا الزوج ... وفتحت ابواب السعادة جميعها لك !!!



رفقاً بزوجك ..فقد حرم الحنان والدفئ منذ أن قوي عوده واشتدى ساعده...



رفقا بزوجك ... فقد كان يرسم عالما حانيا بين جنبيك .... فلا تقسي عليه مهما أخطأ.



رفقا بزوجك ....إن ضاقت به الدنيا وعسرت به الحال..فلا تضغطي عليه بالمطالب والحجيات وإياك اياكِ...



ان يشعر منك انه اقل من غيره وانه لم يوفر لك ما كنتي تتمنين..



رفقا بزوجك ...حين يدخل عليك منفرج الاسارير ومعه هدية بسيطه



متواضعه لا تليق بذوقك ..وقد اغمض عينيك .. ليبهرك بها ... ثم بأبتسامه مصطنعه تاخذينها .



وتشكريه ..فقد كان يتوق إلى ان تقفزي من مكانك وبضمة حانيه تشكريه بعمق على هذ الهدية ...فرفقا به لا تكسري خاطره ..



رفقا بزوجك ....حين يدخل بيته وقد علا وجهه الهم



والحزن ..ولخلاف بينكما اهملتيه او ربما اظهرتي



الشماته فيه ...حبيبتي ارفق به ليس له في الدنيا سواك..

إنسي قسوته عليك وإنسي هجره وحتى ضربه ...مهما كان الرجل قويا فهو حملٌ وديع حين تضميه لصدرك ....!!



رفقاً بزوجك .... حينا يكون مريضا وأعلم ان من اشد اللحظات على المرأه مرض زوجها لتقلب مزاجه



وكثرة طلباته ...ولتضرمه .. ولومه .... لكن تضلين الزوجه الرؤوم والقلب الحنون ..



رفقا بزوجك ...وبكبريائه حينما.يخطأ بحقك ويظلمك .... ثم يندم لكن لا يعرف كيف يعتذر ؟؟



رفقاً بزوجك ... حينما يتعكر مزاجه !! ويخلف ما كان يعدك به لظروف مرت به .. وإن كنت تنتظرين هذا



الوعد من زمن وترسمين له ...فرفقاً به ولا تزيد همه ثقلا ....



غاليتي الزوجه .....همسة للزوجه فقط ....حبيبتي .. رفقك بزوجك ستجنين ثماره بالدنيا قبل الأخرة لكن لا تستعجلي القطف ...



فرفقاً بزوجك قبل ان ياتي يوم ويرحل هذا الزوج عنك إلى الأبد....عندها تندمين على قسوتك معه ...
وشكرا لك...

همسة للزوجه فقط ....حبيبتي .. رفقك بزوجك ستجنين ثماره بالدنيا قبل الأخرة لكن لا تستعجلي القطف ...



فرفقاً بزوجك قبل ان ياتي يوم ويرحل هذا الزوج عنك إلى الأبد....عندها تندمين على قسوتك معه ...
وشكرا لك....​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

رفقاً بزوجك ..فقد حرم الحنان والدفئ منذ أن قوي عوده واشتدى ساعده

طبعاً أنا مش متجوز ، لكن الجملة دى صح أوووووووووووووى ..

صح جداً جداً جداً كمان ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> رفقاً بزوجك ..فقد حرم الحنان والدفئ منذ أن قوي عوده واشتدى ساعده
> 
> طبعاً أنا مش متجوز ، لكن الجملة دى صح أوووووووووووووى ..
> 
> ...




الرب يبارككم

مرور راااائع

شكرا جداا​


----------



## petit chat (20 مايو 2010)

رفقا بزوجك ...وبكبريائه حينما.يخطأ بحقك ويظلمك .... ثم يندم لكن لا يعرف كيف يعتذر ؟؟

*الجملة دى صح جدا *
*عارف انا بموت فية بحبة جدا *
*بس هو فعلا شحيح جدا فى مشاعرة *
*بيحاول يعبر عن حبة بالعمل مش بالكلام *
*ودة طبعا حلو بس المرأة بتبقى محتاجة كلمة ولو متكررة *
*حتى كلمة بحبك وحشتينى مش مكلفة بس بتخلى الزوجة طايرة فى السما *
*وممكن تعمل علشانة اى حاجة فى الدنيا كأنها المحرك لها *​ 
*ولما هو مش بيقول بتتكسف الزوجة تقولها كأنها عيب ولا حاجة *​ 
*زى ما الرجل محتاج حنان الست برضة محتاجة حنان ولو لمسة على خدها*
*ولو كلمة بتبقى مستنياها *
*ولو نظرة اعجاب على حاجة ممكن تكون على حاجة بسيطة عملتها فى شكلها *​ 
*ومازلت بقول انى بحبة وبموت فية *​ 
*اشكرك اخى على الموضوع *
*واسفة للاطالة *​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> رفقا بزوجك ...وبكبريائه حينما.يخطأ بحقك ويظلمك .... ثم يندم لكن لا يعرف كيف يعتذر ؟؟
> 
> *الجملة دى صح جدا *
> *عارف انا بموت فية بحبة جدا *
> ...


*
الرب يبارككم

مرور راااائع

شكرا جداا​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع الجامد اخي النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع الجامد اخي النهيسى
> 
> ...


شكرا أحى كليمو للمرور الغالى جدا

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2010)

كلام جميل اوى هحفظة فى قلبى


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا
للمرور

 الجميل

 الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



الرب يبارك مروركم الغالى جداا

شكرااا

​


----------

